# Horse Stretching Like He Has To Pee?



## AQH (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi all,
Today I noticed that my horse, an eight year old appendix QH gelding, kept stretching out as thought he was about to pee.
I went out to bring him inside and he was laying down. He got up normally and I brought him in. The first thing he did was pee. I began to brush him and noticed that he went back into the stretch. I didn't think much of it and continued. He then kept stretching out in the same fashion. Otherwise, he was acting completely normal, as calm and quiet as could be.
It puzzled me and I decided to walk him around for a while to make sure that he was passing stool normally (as he'll usually poop after being inside and being walked around at all, or after I get on him to ride) and he was, and there as definitely moisture in it. There were no other obvious signs of an upset stomach, and as I said, he was acting normally. As I continued to brush him, he showed no signs of irritability with me touching anywhere on his body, either. 
I decided to tack him up as normal, and he behaved normally, no discomfort when I tightened the cinch. I then brought him into the arena and before I got on, eased my weight onto him before I sat in the saddle, to see if maybe his back was causing him pain. He stood normally and patiently, and didn't mind me getting on at all. We walked and jogged, and he was riding normally as well. Overall, he was acting happy. He stretched once or twice under saddle, after I had asked for a halt.
I checked his gums and pinched his skin, no issues there. I had also checked over his legs and feet, and everything was as normal.
What really puzzled me is that my friend brought in one of her horses, who is turned out with my gelding, (an OTTB mare) and noticed that she was stretching out often as well and in a similar manner, which leads me to believe that it's less likely to be an issue with his back, legs, or feet. I had considered kidney issues, however, I did see him pee as I stated earlier, and it was a normal amount and he showed no signs of discomfort whilst doing so.
My farrier is coming soon and I'll definitely ask him to look over his legs and feet thoroughly, in case he's having any issues there, and won't hesitate to get the vet out. I'm just puzzled. Any ideas?


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

He might need to have his sheath cleaned.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have seen multiple horses do that with a colic- mild to severe. They are just trying to relieve belly pain. I would be calling your vet, and giving banamine if you are able to once your vet oaks it. Good luck.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

If he's eating drinking and passing manure normally I would see about having his sheath cleaned...sounds like he might be dirty and uncomfortable in there.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

It could also be discomfort in his back. If all other causes are ruled out you might try a chiropractor if it continues.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Every gelding I have ever seen do that had sand in their gut and were just a few days from a complete sand impaction. Since the first ones that impacted badly, I have had always had a Vet put oil down one followed by psyllium any time they did that. Every one passed so much sand that their tails had pounds of sand in them from passing the oil/sand mixture.


----------

